

Internet2 ramps up to 8.8Tbps  - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/start-drooling-slowpokes-internet2-ramps-up-to-88tbps.ars

======
nkassis
Impressive, goes to show that if you can muster any kind of health use for
something, funding will be easy to get.

I don't exactly get telemedecine, most of the examples I've seen are HD video
teleconferencing setups or controlling robots from afar, both thing that seem
to require mostly low latency.

Anyway, they tested a 100G link between chicago and new orleans at
Supercomputing last year, NASA and NOAA filled it up very easily ;p

------
btucker
It's funny, whenever an Internet2 headline surfaces it always brings to mind
memories of i2hub. I wonder what percentage of Internet2 usages that accounted
for while it was alive.

~~~
yoblin
Same here... but mostly just brings back the feeling of dread when I heard
about the lawsuits :)

Hard drive failure the week the RIAA scanned the network == lucky break for
broke college student

------
kash
and att still requires caps :(

